# HD in a second room



## jmazlumian (May 3, 2008)

Hi
this has likely been discussed here before, but could not find it.
I have a Dish 622 DVR receiver. Currently connected to an HDTV in the main room, and a bedroom as a 2nd TV, receiving a 480i signal. I do subscribe to Dish HD package.

Without buying a second HD receiver, can I send an HD signal from the 622 to the second TV via DVI or HDMI or component cables using some kind of splitter? The run would be less than 50 ft. I am guessing the 2nd IR remote may not want to work (?)

Thanks
JMazlumian


----------



## sam fisher (Mar 31, 2008)

jmazlumian said:


> I am guessing the 2nd IR remote may not want to work (?)
> 
> Thanks
> JMazlumian


Not sure of the outputs of the 622, but most receivers have some way of outputting 2 of the same signal. Probably one output through HDMI and one through component.

I do know that if you get a second remote that it will function fine as long as it is set to the same channel as the receiver. Obviously you could only watch one HD program at a time, but if you and your SO are usually in the same room, this could work.

HTH!
--Sam


----------



## FitzAusTex (Jan 30, 2007)

jmazlumian said:


> Hi
> this has likely been discussed here before, but could not find it.
> I have a Dish 622 DVR receiver. Currently connected to an HDTV in the main room, and a bedroom as a 2nd TV, receiving a 480i signal. I do subscribe to Dish HD package.
> 
> ...


Yes, for example if you use HDMI in main room, you can use component in 2nd room, as all inputs are hot/live/active at the same time. You'll probably want to be in Single Mode. My friend set his house up with HDMI in main room, and he split component btwn two other rooms. The 2nd remote (RF) works fine in the other rooms.


----------



## jmazlumian (May 3, 2008)

sam fisher said:


> Not sure of the outputs of the 622, but most receivers have some way of outputting 2 of the same signal. Probably one output through HDMI and one through component.
> 
> I do know that if you get a second remote that it will function fine as long as it is set to the same channel as the receiver. Obviously you could only watch one HD program at a time, but if you and your SO are usually in the same room, this could work.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sam

Just ordered a Pioneer Elite receiver, with one HDMI output and one component video output. Not sure if both can be connected to the same signal (Sat HDTV, BD).

Yes, the plan is to watch same channel in both TV's. Actually we like to watch TV in the bedroom and since I am getting a 1080P LCD for the bedroom (overkill?, just wait a couple of years), we would like to be able to watch HD TV in at least 1080I.

The second remote of the 622 works for the second receiver output, which is 480i. I can try and see if it works on the HDTV downstairs.

Thanks again
Jorge


----------



## jmazlumian (May 3, 2008)

FitzAusTex said:


> Yes, for example if you use HDMI in main room, you can use component in 2nd room, as all inputs are hot/live/active at the same time. You'll probably want to be in Single Mode. My friend set his house up with HDMI in main room, and he split component btwn two other rooms. The 2nd remote (RF) works fine in the other rooms.


(You meant "all *outputs* are hot/live/active") 
That's wonderful news! 
Thanks Fitz

Jorge


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jmazlumian said:


> The second remote of the 622 works for the second receiver output, which is 480i. I can try and see if it works on the HDTV downstairs.


You will have to change to "single mode."


----------



## wilssm (Sep 1, 2007)

I do this with my 622 receiver with my living room on hdmi cable and my bedroom on component cable the only thing is my receiver has to be on single mode to receive HD on bedroom t.v, which is no problem.
wilssm


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

My set-up is as following (ViP 222):
TV1 -- a HDTV -hooked up via HDMI
TV2 -- analog TV in another bedroom
*** Digital TV (480i) in my office hooked up via coax from receiver's coax out port.
I operate in "Dual Mode".

If I was to up-grade my "office" TV to HD -- what do I need to do?
I assumed that I would just have to run Component cables from the receiver, but it now sounds as if I need to also switch to "Single Mode" as well. This is going to mess up my analog TV2 -- am I correct?


----------



## dhclaypool (Oct 29, 2005)

Both the HDMI and Component outputs are "hot" with TV1 content whether the receiver is in Dual or Single mode. The only issue is that while in Dual mode, the supplied RF remote control only controls the TV2 content. All you have to do is to order another RF remote control and it will contain the doohickeys to choose to make it control either TV1 or TV2 content.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

dhclaypool said:


> Both the HDMI and Component outputs are "hot" with TV1 content whether the receiver is in Dual or Single mode. The only issue is that while in Dual mode, the supplied RF remote control only controls the TV2 content. All you have to do is to order another RF remote control and it will contain the doohickeys to choose to make it control either TV1 or TV2 content.


Okay, good -- I already have a second UHF remote to operate the "office" TV. I was concerned that the posters above were saying you could only achieve HD by staying in "Single Mode."


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok,
This sounds good and all, but need to make sure I understand something.
HDMI to TV1 and Component to TV2, use different remotes, the ones supplied by dish, as I can watch one HD show on TV1 and a different HD or SD show on TV2?


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

No not quite. HDMI to tv1 and component to tv 2 will net you a mirrored image of tv1 on tv2. The only way to get separate HD programing on tv2 is to have a seperate HD receiver at that location. Otherwise in order to watch separate programing on tv2 with your current receiver it has to be in SD. Now something you can do is to run component and tv2 output to your second tv. That will allow you to watch a mirrored image of HD tv1 while also having the ability to switch the inputs on the tv to get the SD tv2 signal for when someone wants to watch something else on tv2 (in SD of coarse).


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

That makes more sense, it almost seemed that they were talking about a different tuner on each TV. That just wasn't making sense.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> That makes more sense, it almost seemed that they were talking about a different tuner on each TV. That just wasn't making sense.


Yes, and I was talking about *3* total TV's and the others were talking about only *2*.


----------

